# some pics from 1/21/07



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is some shots of me and my dad plowing one of our lots...he has the white 05 with the 8'6" MVP...Had to look good for the pics..enjoy


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here are a few more of my truck- We need more snow, can't wait to do some more plowing...Tryed to get some pics of them together, but my g/f's camera was on the fritz...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice. Makes me want to get out there and push some snow. This sux!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you..and yes we saw 1.5 maybe even closer to 1 inch and we were like LETS GO it's been to long  couple of our lots want it plowed at 1 inch anyways...Hopefully we will be in for more before the end of the season!


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

nice pics.......


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you...I need to adjust those nighthawks down a little


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

M&M Services;359256 said:


> Here are a few more of my truck- We need more snow, can't wait to do some more plowing


You need more snow & we'll take any snow!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, I'll be happy with 2" at this point.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

3" trigger and no snow in sight...i have a couple accounts that wouldn't mind 2-2.5" pushes so i'm hoping for that. i've made my money this year plowing for the blind lady down the street. she has no idea theres no snow..:yow!:


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice ford, did you modify the mount because of the lift?

Good pics


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments, and I did not modify the mount for the lift, the truck on stock tires and wheels is not much higher than my dads 05. It plows like an animal, I thought about modifying the mount, but it is working so far! LOL  my whole plan was to see how it worked this year and go from there..We had about 6 inches in the beginning of December and it worked great..
NCass31 sounds like a bullit proof plan with the lady down the street payup 
I have alot of accounts who dont feel that 1 inch is neccesary, but then I have some that do..I have a few houses who always want to be done at 1inch, as many times as needed


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NCass31;359729 said:


> 3" trigger and no snow in sight...i have a couple accounts that wouldn't mind 2-2.5" pushes so i'm hoping for that. i've made my money this year plowing for the blind lady down the street. she has no idea theres no snow..:yow!:


I have to chime in here and say thats hilarious!

the pics look great!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you stroker79...any pics of your rig???


----------

